
New Fossils Strengthen Case for ‘Hobbit’ Species - MrJagil
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/09/science/hobbit-fossils-flores.html?
======
Lordarminius
"Critics have argued that the Liang Bua bones might have come from a member of
our own species who suffered some kind of growth disorder, such as Down
syndrome."

Do these critics also suggest that the pygmies of the Congo all suffer from an
endocrine disorder as well?

------
Jill_the_Pill
They've found the fairies, the elves, the little people. There are so many
legends of small folk, I wonder if this species (or more likely its bones)
were more wide-spread beyond Flores or if island dwarfism happened several
times in human evolutionary history.

------
thomasrossi
I think the author misspelled, should be "Homo Baggins", not quite sure what
is the "Homo Floresiensis" about!

~~~
Shivetya
Its based on where they were discovered, an island named Flores in Indonesia.

